# Peeing Over Box Edge --



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy has started a new thing - apparently he has to pee backed up into the corner of the box -- one problem - sometimes the pee goes OVER the edge and down the wall. Is there a way to get him to stop this? The litter box is very large - it's not like he's needing more room - and the back is higher than the front so I'm not sure why he's backing up in the corner - I watched him - he gets in the box and backs up til he feels his tushy is against the box. :?:

If anyone has any suggestions - I'm open !! Thanks.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Funny you say this....Murphy did the exact same thing this morning. I think they just feel comfortable backing their hiney into something, and they don't realize the pee is running down outside the box. Having had a cat that peed on the couch, though, I give him full credit for trying. :-D

I don't know what the answer is, other than covering the wall with something washable.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Yea I do NOT want to scold him for how he pees in the box for fear he'll think I'm scolding him for peeing IN the box -he's always been so wonderful about using the box - never once in his life has he peed outside - other than of course this problem, but like you said I dont' think he knows it goes outside the box. 

I thought about getting some sort of plastic sheet to fit inside the box that is WAY high - higher than Mr T - and putting inside the box at the back but not sure how to keep it upright - would NOT want it falling on him while he's peeing.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I haven't had this problem, but I remember seeing something on one of the animal planet shows about this type of litterbox: Booda Dome Litter Box : Cat Litter Box Reviews

Seems like it might work.


----------



## Meowmers (Jul 10, 2011)

My cat used to have the same problem (it was more my problem, he didn't seem too put out about it). Best solution was just to get a really tall box aka a plastic storage tub. The sides are much higher than he is tall so no matter how far up he aims, it hits the side of the tub and doesn't go over. I put the tub next to my bathtub so if he doesn't want to jump directly into it, he can get up on the ledge of the bathtub and drop down. It works well. You could also use something as a step.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

My Cricket does that too, so I got a box which is probably like the one you described...very high sides in the back. Trouble is, sometimes he would still go in the front. So I bought some of those doggie "pee pads" and put them under the front of the box so if he gets it outside then at least it goes on the pad and not the carpet.


----------



## Emelda (May 15, 2011)

Mandy did this so I use a giant storage tote as her litter box. I cut a hole in one side so she can enter/exit easily.

You can use a tote or a litter box that the sides are (much?) taller than the cat.

Another problem I had was I got a litter box with a very tall back but I think Mandy found it too narrow because she still managed to pee over the side.

One last thing. Watch Tuffy carefully for any signs of bladder trouble like if he gets in and out constantly, strains to pee, blood in urine, etc.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

I used to have a covered litter box and my Oden, he's so special, would always walk in head first and poo out the hole and onto the floor. I couldn't help but laugh. At least he tried. When I adopted Possum, he started hiding in the covered box so I removed the lid. Now he will poo over the edge sometimes. I may have to try the tote thing.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I used a covered box, not so much for a pee problem, though my girl likes to pee on the side of the box, but more for a litter-kicking problem. _Alkee_ used to get litter all over the floor from too vigorous pawing looking for the perfect spot in the box to poop.


----------



## marti (Jul 24, 2011)

mimi does the same thing sometimes


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Ritz (female, BTW) pees standing up; her urine reaches 17 inches high. Yeah, I measured. The dome covered boxes aren't urine-tight; depending upon the direction and force of the stream, the urine leaked out the box.
My solution, as already mentioned by some OP, was to get a wide tote box, more than 17 inches high. Because I spoil Ritz, brother Bob cut a hole in the litter box for ease of access. (If your cat has a mobility problem, this is necessity.) 
And, yes, I second the OP caution: watch for any difficulty in urination/pooping. Ritz going in and out of the litter box 11 times in 90 minutes warranted an immediate call to the vet. (Flagyl didn't help; now on Baytril.)


----------

